# obama takes on Iran?



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone else think he would start a war to increase his poll numbers??????
Saudis say Iran must 'pay the price' for alleged plot as US resists retaliation | World news | The Guardian


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wouldn't put anything past him.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

"Saudis say Iran must 'pay the price' for alleged plot as US resists retaliation"

Let the Saudi take care of their business


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

His base would go absolutely ape shit. I would be amazed if he was that stupid (politically), but I personally have no problem showing them some shock and awe. It wouldn't make me vote for him, it wouldn't convince voters on the right/center, and he's going to lose more lefties.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Anyone else think he would start a war to increase his poll numbers??????
> Saudis say Iran must 'pay the price' for alleged plot as US resists retaliation | World news | The Guardian


He absolutely would. He also would be the first critic of W if he were to start the same war.



tsunami said:


> "Saudis say Iran must 'pay the price' for alleged plot as US resists retaliation"
> 
> Let the Saudi take care of their business


That's exactly what I thought. We will end up at war with them at some point with their crazy dictator frothing at the mouth for one. I just think that the Saudi's need to handle their own business right now. We're not their big brother.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I have yet to see him prover he has a set of balls I doubt he will grow some over this.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

In the situation he's got himself into, Id fear any decisions he makes. I think he's losing "it".


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> In the situation he's got himself into, Id fear any decisions he makes. I think he's losing "it".


I don't think he ever had 'it' to begin with. Something needs to be done and it scares me what his decision may be. This is a guy I'd be worried to trust to open up a jar of pickles, and he's suppose to respond to threats against our national security..


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

might be losing his campaign contributions as well.

*Fed up with Washington, wealthy boycott campaign fundraising

*Fed up with Washington, wealthy boycott campaign fundraising | Reuters


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

This is what our President thinks of our nation. This is the type of balls he has. He wants to apologize to Japan for the atomic bombing of WWII! Reagan is spinning in his grave over this and so are all of those that died on our soil from being attacked by Japan at Peal Harbor. :stomp:
Grapevine: Obama Trip to Hiroshima Turned Down? - Political Grapevine - Special Report - Fox News


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

MARINECOP said:


> This is what our President thinks of our nation. This is the type of balls he has. He wants to apologize to Japan for the atomic bombing of WWII! Reagan is spinning in his grave over this and so are all of those that died on our soil from being attacked by Japan at Peal Harbor. :stomp:
> Grapevine: Obama Trip to Hiroshima Turned Down? - Political Grapevine - Special Report - Fox News


I actually wanted him to apologize....that would have been the final nail in his political coffin, and guaranteed victory for the Republican nominee.

---------- Post added at 01:59 ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 ----------



USMCMP5811 said:


> Odrama being in office is the reason WHY Imadinnerjacket and Kim Jong Metalyill are fucking with us now... They know he'll just bow down.....


Just like he bowed to the King of Saudi Arabia and the Emperor of Japan.....I wanted to throw my computer monitor out the window when I saw that.

The President of the United States should bow to NO ONE, and neither should anyone bow to him.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Appears Iran already has nukes..........
Washington Times makes it official: Iran already nuclear armed


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Appears Iran already has nukes..........
> Washington Times makes it official: Iran already nuclear armed


I don't know... I would like to think Isreal would not allow that to have happened.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

In all seriousness how the fuck are we going to steer clear of WW3, when Iran sends a nuke over to Israel what will we do?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

7costanza said:


> In all seriousness how the fuck are we going to steer clear of WW3, when Iran sends a nuke over to Israel what will we do?


Nothing, because Israel will then turn Iran into a glowing parking lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Nothing, because Israel will then turn Iran into a glowing parking lot.


Exactly. Unlike the U.S., Israeli pols have balls, they have not slacked on the intel front or espionage, & are willing to use decisive military action. On that last part, I think they have recently held back only because of our requests for tolerance and patience. If I was Israel, though, I would start telling the U.S. to either jump on board or go pound sand.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------

